# Zmiana tapety pulpitu

## pusz

Tylko sie nie smiejcie, ciagle gentoo jest dla mnie czyms nowym. Problem w tym ze zarowno w xfce4 jak i w gnome chcac zmienic tapete moge jedynie wybierac sposrod plikow *.png. Pliki *.jpeg nie sa rozpoznawane i co za tym idzie wczytywane. Pewnie czegos nie skompilowalem z wlasciwa flaga, tylko za cholere nie wiem czego. Podpowiedzcie prosze.

----------

## SlashBeast

```
slashbeast@jinchuuriki ~ % grep jpeg /usr/portage/profiles/use.* 

/usr/portage/profiles/use.desc:jpeg - Adds JPEG image support

```

Tak trudno było sprawdzić?

----------

